# Betta Getting Caught On filter!



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

So I just put a betta in my 10g tank that I have. Well I happened to look behind me, and noticed him stuck on the part of the filter that sucks the water up!

Not good obviously! So, is there anything I can put over the filter, to stop this from happening to him? I dont want to stop the filter from working, but now im worried hes going to get stuck and I wont be around to save him!


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

Put some aquaclear foam over the end of the filter which sucks him up


----------



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

Sweet, will look into getting that tomorrow after work! Until then, im just going to unplug the filter, since hes the only one in the tank.


----------



## FuzzyDragon09 (Sep 29, 2008)

I had a Betta who died because he got stuck up the intake of a small Whisper filter. My solution was to get a regular sized fish net and cut the net off the frame. I then put the net on the bottom of the filter and secured it by twist ties on the sides. It's not the most beautiful solution but my Betta can safely swim under the filter without getting stuck. And when the net gets dirty just rinse it off under water and reattach.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

The fish net is a good trick or you can use a piece of new, clean pantyhose. (Buy the cheap 3 pair pack of knee highs)


----------



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

It seems Oscar learned his lesson the first time around. I've been keeping an eye on him until I have been able to get to a pet store...and any time he gets too close to the filter, he swims off really quick. I also have a plant growing around the filter to decrease his chance of getting stuck again.


----------

